
Ending cash bail - Perlizo
https://www.axios.com/ending-cash-bail-7cba4f21-71a8-4dda-a989-4b3f7f5c2f17.html
======
negamax
If money spent on keeping them in jail is > the money required for bail;
system needs fixing!

~~~
pyrale
What if the other proposition is true? Is it ok to infringe on fundamental
liberties for utilitarian reasons? If so, would you condone the chinese social
points system, which follows this logic further?

~~~
candiodari
No not ever, under any circumstances, even suggesting to someone you might do
something like this to them could land you in jail for a long time (private
persons, companies)

Yes, with essentially no limitations (government).

Which is why they use long-term incarceration (months, sometimes up to 2
years) to make it easier for them to schedule things.

Please don't think that the justice/jail system is the only example of this.
Look into the powers the IRS has, other financial regulators have, or youth
services, or mental health, or ...

------
bdavis__
this is jail, not prison.

~~~
pyrale
I'm not a local, could you explain the difference ? In practice, are there
limitations on jail time or the cases in which one is allowed to jail people
(e.g. jail people for suspected murder but not suspected theft)?

~~~
TheChaplain
AFAIK jail is where you end up until the trial is finished. Once you're
sentenced, you end up in prison.

------
RickJWagner
How about the cost of cops chasing around people who commit crimes again? It
seems that should be part of the cost if the perps are put back on the street
too easily.

~~~
egwynn

        perps
    

These are people who are awaiting trial, which means they are innocent until
proven otherwise. Literally any other assumption flies in the face of the US
justice system.

